# Alteration of Spinal Modulation...



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

This was posted to the Co-Cure mailing list. I thought it made an interesting read, at the very least.


> quote: Alteration of the spinal modulation of nociceptive processing in patients with irritable bowel syndrome[IBS is sometimes associated with ME/CFS or fibromyalgia.]Alteration of the spinal modulation of nociceptive processingin patients with irritable bowel syndrome.Gut. 2004 Oct;53(10):1465-70.Coffin B, Bouhassira D, Sabate JM, Barbe L, Jian R.Service d'Hepato-Gastroenterol ogie, Hopital Louis Mourier,178 rue des Renouillers, 92701 Colombes Cedex, France.benoit.coffin###lmr.ap-hop-paris.frBACKGROUND: Visceral hypersensitivity has been evidenced inpatients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) but itsmechanisms remain poorly elucidated. We investigated thespinal transmission of nociceptive signals in IBS patients byanalysing the effects of rectal distensions onelectromyographic recordings of the somatic nociceptiveflexion (RIII) reflex, an objective index of spinalnociceptive processes.METHODS: Fourteen IBS and 10 healthy volunteers were includedin the study. Slow ramp (40 ml/min) and rapid phasic (900ml/min, 10, 20, 30, and 40 mm Hg) rectal distensions wererandomly performed while the RIII reflex evoked by electricalstimulation of the sural nerve at the ankle was continuouslyrecorded from the ipsilateral biceps femoris.RESULTS: In healthy volunteers, significant progressiveinhibition of the RIII reflex was observed during slow rampdistension (61 (13)% of control values) while biphasic effects(facilitation and inhibition) were observed during rapiddistensions. In contrast, in IBS patients, the RIII reflex wassignificantly facilitated during slow ramp distension (139(15)% of control values) and inhibitions induced by rapiddistensions were significantly reduced. Volumes of distensionand rectal compliance were similar in both groups.CONCLUSIONS: Our results provide direct evidence that ahyperexcitability of spinal nociceptive processes is presentin a large subgroup of IBS patients.PMID: 15361496


----------

